

Ask HN: Negotiating equity. Is 10% enough? - MaxwellM

I plan on quitting my engineering job to join a 2 person startup. Currently the startup doesnt make product - it generates $100,000 per year in software consulting and is growing at a rate of 15%. Eventually we hope to package and ship products from our consulting ventures.I will be quitting a 9 to 5 to work days/nights/weekends (basically full time, all the time), loosing dental/health insurance and 401k benefits.<p>Since I do not expect to get paid more than $33K per year, I need to figure out what equity compensation is reasonable. How should I go about figuring out what equity to negotiate?<p>I could estimate stock value using price to earnings, 10% equity for year one would then correspond to an additional $10,000 if my shares were to be bought out.Is this how I should go about thinking about this?
======
patio11
You seem to think you're the first employee. If you're not making market and
going home at 5/6 PM, you should be the third co-founder.

------
mechanical_fish
Visit this page (nothing special, just the first search result for "software
engineer salary"):

[http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Software_Engineer_/_...](http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Software_Engineer_/_Developer_/_Programmer/Salary)

And ask yourself this question: If these two people can't make more than $50k
per year per capita in software consulting, in this market, in their product's
alleged _target_ market - and they can't figure out how to grow that number
more than 15% per year, via simple recipes that are _orders_ of magnitude less
risky than developing and shipping a product - why on earth are you quitting a
job to partner with them?

Look for partners who can find a market worth finding. In the meantime, don't
give up your day job, no matter how much equity you're offered.

~~~
wikwocket
Not to mention that they're making $50k a head working "days/nights/weekends"
- a bit extreme!

For comparison, doing software consulting at only $50/hour, you can make $50k
working just 19 hours a week...

------
tjtrapp
joel spolsky answered a similar question on quora here,
[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-
new-s...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-new-software-
startup-how-do-i-allocate-ownership-fairly/23326#23326)

~~~
timaelliott
Awesome response from Spolsky but that's _not_ Quora. You can tell because it
has users and content :)

~~~
tjtrapp
ya ur right... whoops. def my bad there. still, hope it helped :)

------
MaxwellM
[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-
new-s...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-new-software-
startup-how-do-i-allocate-ownership-fairly/23326#23326)

According to this I would count as the first employee as the company has
existed for a year and is making money. Thereby ascribing 10% to me, their
first layer of employees. However as this layer grows my value may gets
diluted. Moreover it assumes that I am getting paid market wage. As part
designer, part developer and part project manager - im not sure what that
number is but lets say its at least what im getting paid now $70K per year.

Since I am not getting paid market wage I feel like it should be reasonable to
ask for sufficient equity compensation. This is one of the main reasons join a
startup right? Not the pay but the <em> potential <em> reward.

All this being said, its a young company the founders are my friends and I
feel strongly that the company has potential and that I have a strong
opportunity to grow.

------
timaelliott
Why do you think you'd only get paid $33k? If that's the case, that's
suggesting the compensation and ownership is:

    
    
      Co-Founder: $33k Salary, 45% Equity
      Co-Founder: $33k Salary, 45% Equity
             You: $33k Salary, 10% Equity
    

I'm hoping the problem is self-evident.

